# Fallout 3 APPCRASH when starting new game



## sean por (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi I am getting this when i click new game.

Error Name: APPCRASH
Application Name:	Fallout3.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.12
Application Timestamp:	48d194b3
Fault Module Name:	Fallout3.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.12
Fault Module Timestamp:	48d194b3
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	006d8cdb
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	3081
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

My OS details are;

Windows Vista 32-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P730 @ 2.00GHz
Memory (RAM) 2.00 GB

The game installed successfully but when I click on new game and it starts to load the game crashes. 
How can I repair it


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums.

Try all the steps in this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You have a laptop right? It probably uses intel graphics. Can you post your dxdiag?

start menu
type *dxdiag*
enter
save all information and post it here as an attachment.


----------



## deand34 (Jul 23, 2009)

HI m8, have you fixed the problem, if so then can you tell me how please, cose i just got fallout 3 for my laptop and i'm having the same problem :sigh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could you please post your problem in a new thread? thank you
post your problem with your full laptop specs
RAM
CPU
Video Card


----------



## GamerLT (Feb 24, 2010)

sean por said:


> Hi I am getting this when i click new game.
> 
> Error Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name:	Fallout3.exe
> ...


appcrash fallout 3

English is my second language hope u understand that and hope that will help.

Fallout3 stop responding and windows show u following message:

Problem caused by Fallout

problem details 

...Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH 
Application Name:	Fallout3.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.12
Timestamp:	48d194b3 ... 

I spend more than hour on internet finding solution, also try to instal update v1.7, 
reinstall game, run as administrator ... but still every time I load a game it's stops responding.
I played yesterday without any problems so what the ****?
After all that crap I try again, but this I start game with early saved game, and guess what? it worked again. 

So that was solution my way. START THE GAME WITH EARLY SAVED GAME!

I'm not sure , but u can try to get some saved game


----------



## inder choudhary (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi I am getting this when i click new game.
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	game.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4a1e598f
Fault Module Name:	game.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a1e598f
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0009b4aa
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	d996
Additional Information 2:	302c3a6161e0d813eff9d88cc7909acd
Additional Information 3:	5965
Additional Information 4:	2b1a20cedbb52506333121673d3e836a

Read our privacy statement:
Microsoft Online Crash Analysis


----------

